# dead fly eggs?



## jenner59 (Sep 4, 2007)

I got some fly eggs from spiderpharm.com. I'm currently keeping them in the fridge, but they've been in there for about 2 and a half weeks.

How can you tell if the eggs are dead? They're kinda looking dark brownish, like a dead waxworm. When do they normally expire?

My mantids need to eat, and I don't really want to make them wait the few days it's going to take to see if the eggs hatch..

thanks all!


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 4, 2007)

Normaly if the eggs are dead then u will see a dent in them


----------



## jenner59 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thankyou Ben! Looks like they're still ok then!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

I would think that they are dead, since aren't they supposed to be white? But if you want them to hatch you need to take them out of the fridge, if you didn't know already. jk


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

Take them out and see if they "hatch". If they don't after a week or so they are not any good.


----------



## jenner59 (Sep 4, 2007)

I read your post and I was dissapointed and then I looked over (the mantis is on my desk at work) and through all the twigs and leaves, I could actually see a single egg hatching.

Looks like they'll be ok.

thanks guys


----------



## jenner59 (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry - what's the term? eclose?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

Eclose means to hatch. Well, when I researched it on the web, all of the eggs were white, so I assumed.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't know Spiderpharm sells fly eggs. I bought fly pupae from them before though and they were brown to begin with.

Anyway, there's one way to find out: take them out and see if they'll hatch/eclose :roll:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

Of course the pupae is brown. :roll: Lol...

And also, didn't he say he didn't want to wait? :roll: Lol!


----------



## jenner59 (Sep 4, 2007)

well. with a few elcosing now, I'm confident enough that most of the rest will also live. I'm going to take the rest out of the fridge.


----------

